# avvocato intrapendente



## G10rg10 (23 Febbraio 2007)

Ho scoperto che l'avvocato di mia moglie (siamo in fase di separazione)e mia moglie hanno iniziato una relazione. Considerando lo stato di passività emotiva di mia moglie dovuta ad anni di crisi matrimoniale e quindi di "debolezza" secondo voi, quest'avvocato ha violato il suo codice deontologico risultanto quindi soggetto ad essere accusato al proprio Ordine?
Grazie!!!
Credo sia sposato anche lui... mi informer!!


----------



## Iris (23 Febbraio 2007)

*Tipico*

Tipico. Certo non deontologicamente corretto.
Ma se tutti i mariti si rivolgessero all'Ordine, quest'ultimo non saprebbe più dove mettersi le mani!!!


----------



## Old G10rg10 (23 Febbraio 2007)

Tipico??? ma come tipico!.....  secondo me rischia grosso!! nn è mica logico approfittare della situazione per farsi dare un acconto della parcella "in natura"


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Febbraio 2007)

G10rg10 ha detto:


> Ho scoperto che l'avvocato di mia moglie (siamo in fase di separazione)e mia moglie hanno iniziato una relazione. Considerando lo stato di passività emotiva di mia moglie dovuta ad anni di crisi matrimoniale e quindi di "debolezza" secondo voi, quest'avvocato ha violato il suo codice deontologico risultanto quindi soggetto ad essere accusato al proprio Ordine?
> Grazie!!!
> Credo sia sposato anche lui... mi informer!!


 
ma se fosse in stato non di passività ma di reattività Giorgio, deontologia a parte, ti farebbe meno male?


----------



## Old G10rg10 (23 Febbraio 2007)

No Lidia, il discorso nn è se fa male o no! Ti rispondo comunque dicendoti che la separazione l'ho voluta io quindi mi lascia "quasi" indifferente in un modo o nell'altro. 

Il discorso invece è che, essendo ancora in corso la separazione ho dei dubbi su come comportarmi. Cioè potrei per esempio a questo punto chiedere la giudiziale con addebbito o potrei trattare in maniera diversa la consensuale sul "quanto" visto che dovrò lasciare casa, figli ecc.

Non ho idea di come reagirà il suo avvocato quando lo metterò al corrente ... secondo me ha fatto una grossa sciocchiezza.... che porterà a conseguenze che puoi immaginare nei suoi confronti e della sua "cliente"!!!


----------



## Old Compos mentis (23 Febbraio 2007)

G10rg10 ha detto:


> Ho scoperto che l'avvocato di mia moglie (siamo in fase di separazione)e mia moglie hanno iniziato una relazione. Considerando lo stato di passività emotiva di mia moglie dovuta ad anni di crisi matrimoniale e quindi di "debolezza" secondo voi, quest'avvocato ha violato il suo codice deontologico risultanto quindi soggetto ad essere accusato al proprio Ordine?
> Grazie!!!
> Credo sia sposato anche lui... mi informer!!


Ti parlo da aspirante avvocato.
Qualora mi trovassi cuore a cuore con un mio cliente richiedente la separazione e la moglie andasse a fare la segnalazione dell'accaduto all'Ordine, non solo quelli dell'ordine si farebbero grasse risate, ma io avvocatessa alla moglie farei un culo come una capanna con una bella denunciazza per calunnia diffamatoria per quanto riferito ai colleghi dell'Ordine, indimostrato da parte della ipotetica moglie. Ed anche qualora la ipotetica moglie si fosse presa la briga di filmarci o fotografarci, avrei un ulteriore capo su cui fondare una ulteriore denuncia!!!






  Come vedi, direi che è da evitare.


----------



## Old Compos mentis (23 Febbraio 2007)

G10rg10 ha detto:


> No Lidia, il discorso nn è se fa male o no! Ti rispondo comunque dicendoti che la separazione l'ho voluta io quindi mi lascia "quasi" indifferente in un modo o nell'altro.
> 
> Il discorso invece è che, essendo ancora in corso la separazione ho dei dubbi su come comportarmi. Cioè potrei per esempio a questo punto chiedere la giudiziale con addebbito o potrei trattare in maniera diversa la consensuale sul "quanto" visto che dovrò lasciare casa, figli ecc.
> 
> Non ho idea di come reagirà il suo avvocato quando lo metterò al corrente ... secondo me ha fatto una grossa sciocchiezza.... che porterà a conseguenze che puoi immaginare nei suoi confronti e della sua "cliente"!!!


Non avevo letto questa tua ultima risposta. Se prima sorridevo, adesso rido! 
Hai chiesto tu la separazione e vuoi avere anche la buona uscita?
Separazione giudiziale con addebito (si scrive con una solo b, eh)?
Forse sei rimasto alla mentalità di cui era impregnato il diritto di famiglia prima della riforma del 75. Nessuno ti ha detto che il tradimento (intervenuto poi in costanza di SEPARAZIONE!!!) possa porre gli estremi per una giudiziale CON ADDEBITO!!! Addebito di che??? Che mentre vi stavate e state separando ha creato nuovi legami??? 
Credimi, tu oltre a rodere per il fatto che lei già ti abbia rimpiazzato (e forse con uno meglio di te), ti stai per scassare il faccino bello contro un muro di cemento armato.
Gli avvocati non perdonano, ricorda.


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Febbraio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Ti parlo da aspirante avvocato.
> Qualora mi trovassi cuore a cuore con un mio cliente richiedente la separazione e la moglie andasse a fare la segnalazione dell'accaduto all'Ordine, non solo quelli dell'ordine si farebbero grasse risate, ma io avvocatessa alla moglie farei un culo come una capanna con una bella denunciazza per calunnia diffamatoria per quanto riferito ai colleghi dell'Ordine, indimostrato da parte della ipotetica moglie. Ed anche qualora la ipotetica moglie si fosse presa la briga di filmarci o fotografarci, avrei un ulteriore capo su cui fondare una ulteriore denuncia!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 
in questo caso Compos partirebbe la denuncia per?


----------



## Old Compos mentis (23 Febbraio 2007)

Violazione della privacy, sicuramente. 
Che poi si possa rincarare la dose richiamandosi a chissà quale istituto che al momento mi sfugge non lo metto in dubbio.

*CASSAZIONE: E' REATO FILMARE LE EFFUSIONI DELLA MOGLIE CON L'AMANTE

*
Roma, 20 giu. E' reato filmare le ''effusioni sentimentali'' della moglie con l'amante. Lo sottolinea la Corte di Cassazione che ha reso definitiva la condanna per diffamazione nei confronti di Angelo A., un 56enne di Molfetta che, in via di separazione dalla moglie Anna Maria, aveva effettuato le videoriprese nelle quali la consorte ''veniva ritratta in momenti di effusione sentimentale con un altro uomo''. La videocassetta era quindi stata fatta pervenire ai familiari della moglie e il tutto era stato accompagnato da una telefonata nella quale il marito comunicava ai suoceri che la moglie ''se la intendeva con altri uomini''. Per la Suprema Corte le immagini video del flirt della moglie accompagnate dalla telefonata configurano il reato di diffamazione in quanto ''le immagini avevano, di fatto, svolto la funzione di convincere gli interlocutori'', vale a dire i genitori della consorte ''sulla veridicita' delle dichiarazioni, pesantemente offensive, rivolte dall'imputato all'indirizzo della propria moglie dalla quale in quel periodo si stava separando''. Angelo A. era gia' stato condannato dalla Corte d'Appello di Bari, con sentenza del 2004. Invano l'uomo si e' difeso dalle accuse sostenendo delle immagini della videocassetta ''non erano per nulla compromettenti''. La quinta sezione penale ha respinto il ricorso dell'uomo sottolineando che ''l'uso combinato dei due mezzi (filmato e telefonata) da parte dell'imputato, forniva l'inequivocabile dimostrazione sul chiaro intento di offendere la reputazione'' della moglie ''nell'ambito stesso dei suoi parenti''.


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Febbraio 2007)

*Compos,*

[ 





> (e forse con uno meglio di te


Avvocato bella, *a chi stai* pensando che hai il fumo che ti esce dalle narici?


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Febbraio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Violazione della privacy, sicuramente.
> Che poi si possa rincarare la dose richiamandosi a chissà quale istituto che al momento mi sfugge non lo metto in dubbio.


 
okei, grazie, compos,,era quello che immaginavo...


----------



## Old Compos mentis (23 Febbraio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> [
> 
> Avvocato bella, *a chi stai* pensando che hai il fumo che ti esce dalle narici?








   Era solo solidarietà femminile del difendere una donna il cui marito vuole separare da lei ma non per questo intende smettere di ingerire nella sua vita (pur sventolando che è stato lui a volerla allontanare e giurando che non gli importa niente di lei).
E poi difendevo la mia categoria forense.


----------



## Old G10rg10 (23 Febbraio 2007)

[
Senti cara aspirantella
prendo atto delle tue informazioni e ti ringrazio (ma hai studiato abbastanza?) 
comunque se ritieni che sia normale che un avvocato abbia con il suo cliente incontri ravvicinati di III tipo dimmi dove hai lo studio (se ce l'hai, senò ti aspetto) che ti nomino mio avvocatessa a vita!!!!!


----------



## Compos mentis no log (23 Febbraio 2007)

G10rg10 ha detto:


> [
> Senti cara aspirantella
> prendo atto delle tue informazioni e ti ringrazio (ma hai studiato abbastanza?)
> comunque se ritieni che sia normale che un avvocato abbia con il suo cliente incontri ravvicinati di III tipo dimmi dove hai lo studio (se ce l'hai, senò ti aspetto) che ti nomino mio avvocatessa a vita!!!!!


La deontologia forense non tratta le relazioni amorose possibili tra avvocato ed assistito, almeno a quanto io sappia.
Ripeto, siete in costanza di separazione. 
Mi sembri piuttosto un ometto ferito nell'orgoglio perché:
1- ti ritrovi senza moglie
2- senza casa e senza figli
3- tua moglie ti ha rimpiazzato
4- ti rode il deretano
Consiglio? Vatti a cercare una donna.
Tua avvocatessa a vita? Ecco, qui ci sarebbe un eventuale obbligo deontologico nell'assumere la tua difesa come farei con qualsiasi altro, al di là di antipatie. Ma anche qui si può aggirare facilmente l'ostacolo rinunciando al mandato con lettera scritta ben condita come solo gli avvocati sanno fare.


----------



## MariLea (23 Febbraio 2007)

G10rg10 ha detto:


> No Lidia, il discorso nn è se fa male o no! Ti rispondo comunque dicendoti che la separazione l'ho voluta io quindi mi lascia "quasi" indifferente in un modo o nell'altro.
> 
> Il discorso invece è che, essendo ancora in corso la separazione ho dei dubbi su come comportarmi. Cioè potrei per esempio a questo punto chiedere la giudiziale con addebbito o potrei trattare in maniera diversa la consensuale sul "quanto" visto che dovrò lasciare casa, figli ecc.
> 
> Non ho idea di come reagirà il suo avvocato quando lo metterò al corrente ... secondo me ha fatto una grossa sciocchiezza.... che porterà a conseguenze che puoi immaginare nei suoi confronti e della sua "cliente"!!!


G10rg1n0 caro, 
io non voglio stare dalla parte di nessuno,
ma ti invito ad un pò di signorilità,
hai voluto la separazione? La vuoi ancora? Continua con la consensuale e fallo da signore.
Parli di anni di problemi coniugali che hanno indebolito tua moglie.. e tu adesso la vuoi distruggere del tutto? Se avesse trovato una relazione che la far stare un pò meglio, cosa cambia a te che sia con l'avvocato, o con il medico di famiglia, o con l'idraulico? 
Viviti la tua vita come preferisci e lasciale vivere in pace la sua...
Non cedere ad istinti meschini, ogni scelta porta a delle rinunce... e allora lasciale tranquillamente la casa e per quanto riguarda i figli c'è l'affidamento congiunto e ve ne occuperete entrambi allo stesso modo...
In bocca al lupo!


----------



## Old G10rg10 (24 Febbraio 2007)

Ciao Mailea ti ringrazio per i tuoi consigli ma nn capisco di che signorilità parli....
Vorrei precisare alcune cose.
Allora.. iniziamo la separazione ... troviamo in linea di massima degli accordi .... tutto sembra procedere tranquillamente... 
Poi arriva la novità .... il suo avvocato (sposato e padre di due bambini, come me) e la sua cliente (mia moglie) in evidente stato di "bisogno affettivo" iniziano a vedersi sempre più spesso fino a ....(è questa la signorilità secondo te?) Spero di cuore per mia moglie che questa nuova sua situazione sia seria... ma ho purtroppo dei dubbi. Credo sia più probabile che il suo SIGNOR avvocato approfittando della situazione nn si sia fatto scappare l'occasione.

Ora essendo cambiata la situazione di partenza perchè secondo te dovrei far finta che nn sia successo nulla? ... nn capisco il perchè.. 
dammi una risposta!!! 

Prendo atto che nn posso chiedere l'addebito (ringrazio per l'informazione) ma nel proseguo della consensuale nn vedo il motivo per cui nn dovrei far pesare quanto accaduto ... bho! .... nn capisco a cosa ti riferisci parlando dei miei istinti meschini.....


----------



## Old G10rg10 (24 Febbraio 2007)

Compos mentis no log ha detto:


> La deontologia forense non tratta le relazioni amorose possibili tra avvocato ed assistito, almeno a quanto io sappia.
> Ripeto, siete in costanza di separazione.
> Mi sembri piuttosto un ometto ferito nell'orgoglio perché:
> 1- ti ritrovi senza moglie
> ...


Cara mia futura avvocatessa Compos Mentis  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  (ormai sono cotto di te) vorrei rispondere alle tue simpatiche affermazioni.
1 - e certo .... se uno chiede la separazione e perchè vuole ritrovarsi senza moglie no?
2- per fortuna ho già un tetto dove andare e i figli..... e vabbè! su quello hai ragione!!!!! mi mancherà la loro presenza quotidiana......
3- mia moglie purtroppo nn mi ha rimpiazzato (il suo avvocato è felicemente sposato e padre di due bambini)
4-per quanto riguarda una nuova donna che dovrei cercarmi... ho già te!!!!!! (sono fedele io.. e poi una basta e avanza 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   )


----------



## Bruja (24 Febbraio 2007)

*Perdonami*

Non mi è chiara una cosa, ti sei separato per scelta, cosa ti importa di quello che tua moglie decide di fare a sua volta?
L'avvocato ne approfitta, benissimo, evidentemente a lei sta bene così e comunque la tratterà con particolare attenzione legale.  
La parcella verrà incassata in natura......... e allora? Quale sarebbe l'etica che ti fa entrare in questo eventuale accordo fra i due.  Pazienza se fosse lei a denunciare l'avvocato, ma tu a che titolo ti immischi? 
L'etica non è un giano bifronte, tu hai chiesto la separazione e da quel momento tu hai la tua vita e lei la sua..... spiace forse, ma ci sono diritti che non ti competono più, come interferire nella SUA vita.
Quanto alla signorilità, si parlava di quel senso di "garbo mentale" che fa evitare di interferire in situazioni che, proprio per nostra scelta pregressa, non abbiamo più ragione di trattare. 
Del perchè tua moglie sia in stato di bisogno affettivo meglio sarebbe che tu non ne parlassi visto che ne sie concausa, e se l'avvocato, che non sarà uno specchio di virtù, ma ha ritenuto che valesse la pena consolarla, ritiene di farlo, posto che sia per una pulsione temporanea o per qualcosa di più profondo (che sia sposato e abbia figli sono problemi loro) tutto sommato rende meno cruda e sgradevole a lei l'essere stata lasciata! 
A volte il chiodo scaccia chiodo funziona, almeno in fase di crisi, e specie se il chiodo è contingentemente e facilmente rimpiazzabile.
I tuoi dubbi devi tenerteli perchè con la richiesta di separazione, ora, poi decidere per la tua vita, e questo è quanto. 
Che cosa è cambiato veramente? Che tua moglie non è affranta e non si straccia le vesti e che l'avvocato magari la trova una signora attraente e gradevole? Non importa di cosa tu possa fare finta, è ininfluente perchè ora sei fuori dalla sfera comportamentale di tua moglie.
Cosa vorresti far pesare come addebito, stante che fate una consensuale, che tua moglie si crea interessi visto che non ha più un marito convivente...............???
Mi sembri quelle persone che avendo scartato qualcosa si infuriano come stambecchi se vedono che altri ne sono interessati.
Quando si prendono decisioni è perchè si persegue un fine o un progetto, se chi è coinvolto in questa decisione reagisce in modo imprevedibile o che a noi non sta bene....... fa parte dei rischi e delle incognite.
Adesso la tua è una "non causa pro causa"........ adeguati!
Bruja


----------



## MariLea (24 Febbraio 2007)

G10rg10 ha detto:


> Ciao Mailea ti ringrazio per i tuoi consigli ma nn capisco di che signorilità parli....
> Vorrei precisare alcune cose.
> Allora.. iniziamo la separazione ... troviamo in linea di massima degli accordi .... tutto sembra procedere tranquillamente...
> Poi arriva la novità .... il suo avvocato (sposato e padre di due bambini, come me) e la sua cliente (mia moglie) in evidente stato di "bisogno affettivo" iniziano a vedersi sempre più spesso fino a ....(è questa la signorilità secondo te?) Spero di cuore per mia moglie che questa nuova sua situazione sia seria... ma ho purtroppo dei dubbi. Credo sia più probabile che il suo SIGNOR avvocato approfittando della situazione nn si sia fatto scappare l'occasione.
> ...


La risposta te l'ha data Bruja, e mi pare molto esaustiva, leggila attentamente Gi0rg10.
Perchè vedi, dal di fuori pare che tu, più che preoccuparti dello stato di confusione/bisogno affettivo di tua moglie... voglia approfittare dell'accaduto per prenderti la casa ecc... insomma non che la vuoi proteggere... ma colpirla ulteriormente...


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Febbraio 2007)

*e bravo il nostro avvocato.*



Compos mentis ha detto:


> Violazione della privacy, sicuramente.
> Che poi si possa rincarare la dose richiamandosi a chissà quale istituto che al momento mi sfugge non lo metto in dubbio.
> 
> *CASSAZIONE: E' REATO FILMARE LE EFFUSIONI DELLA MOGLIE CON L'AMANTE*
> ...


----------



## Old Compos mentis (25 Febbraio 2007)

Giorgio carissimo, la Bruja ha sicuramente più proprietà di linguaggio della sottoscritta. Il mio pensiero è esattamente contenuto in quanto espresso magistralmente dalla Bruja.
Statti buonino. Lo so che fa rodere il sederino che la mogliettina che avevi a casa in ciabatte e felpone antistupro che ti sembrava una donna poco donna per niente sensuale ed affascinante, abbia affascinato un bel principe del foro. E sapere poi che la particolare intesa dei due possa portare lui a combatterti con maggiore veemenza togliendoti anche le mutande... ebbè. Capisco l tuo sconforto misto rabbia canina.
Passerà, dai che passa.
L'affetto dei tuoi figli, se sei stato un bravo padre, non muterà. E la minore frequenza di visite di certo non inciderà in alcun modo. Nessuno può toglierti la più grande ricchezza che hai, loro...


----------



## Old Fa. (26 Febbraio 2007)

G10rg10 ha detto:


> Ho scoperto che l'avvocato di mia moglie (siamo in fase di separazione)e mia moglie hanno iniziato una relazione. Considerando lo stato di passività emotiva di mia moglie dovuta ad anni di crisi matrimoniale e quindi di "debolezza" secondo voi, quest'avvocato ha violato il suo codice deontologico risultanto quindi soggetto ad essere accusato al proprio Ordine?
> Grazie!!!
> Credo sia sposato anche lui... mi informer!!


Tanto per cominciare ti do pienamente ragione, ... purtroppo su questa materia ho tentato di fare delle ricerche ma non ho molto tempo in questo periodo per frugare bene, ... ma sarei curioso di sentire cosa ne pensa l'Ordine Forense di questa strana relazione.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Credo che basti una chiamata presso il Tribunale dove hanno di solito la loro Stazione base la "giunta dell'Ordine degli Avvocati" , ... e se ti chiedono la cosa per iscritto, ... io gliela farei subito: tempo qualche settimana saprai se questa strana cosa che per me è un palese conflitto d'interessi, ... risulta pure a loro. Se dovessero mai consentire questo genere di "pratiche", ... allora tanto vale lasciare le briglie anche agli psicologi e banda.

Con un commercialista va anche bene, ... ma si sa la soggezione che si ha davanti a colui che diviene il "protettore giuridico". 

PS: io andrei anche di persona a fare la domanda ... poi però, mi fai sapere come è andata. Non sia mai che magari esiste o è previsto anche un risarcimento danni  

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS2: comunque, a Bruxelles vanno contro il Codice Deontologico le relazioni intime tra Avvocato e Cliente, ... anche in Svizzera, ... in Italia sono all'oscuro. Ma nel tuo caso, chiunque sano di mente si rende conto che un conflitto esiste, ... non è il suo legale per una multa stradale ....


----------



## Old Fa. (26 Febbraio 2007)

Qualcosa ho trovato carissimo, ... sono con te al 1000/10 ....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Appena ho tempo provo a controllare sul mio super DVD dei legali per scovare qualcosa.


Per il momento, su internet con una scarsa ricerca ho trovato questo, ... ma è una situazione come dicevo prima Belga:_Una recente decisione del Consiglio dell’ordine degli avvocati di Bruxelles (pubblicata su Il Foro it., 1999, IV, 431, con nota di Danovi) ha sanzionato un avvocato il quale -dice testualmente il provvedimento- “ha approfittato della sua qualità di avvocato, e della fragilità e dello sconforto della sua cliente per intrattenere con quest’ultima relazioni sessuali”._​
_In concreto, l’avvocato è stato radiato._​ 

_Prospettive analoghe si pongono i sistemi deontologici di altri ordinamenti. Basti ricordare la Guida alla condotta professionale del “solicitor” (The Guide to the professional Conduct of Solicitor, London, 1996, 214), in cui è prescritto che l’avvocato non deve abusare della sua posizione approfittando dell’età, inesperienza, stato di salute, mancanza di educazione o di esperienza negli affari del cliente, oppure di altre vulnerabilità. E si menziona, appunto, come esempio di comportamento che potrebbe costituire abuso, l’intrattenere una relazione intima con una cliente._​ 
Non sono certo un prof di diritto e tanto meno sul Codice Deontologico, ... ma non mi pare tanto illogico sostenere che: un legale in rapporto ad un cliente abbia una marcia in più, ... oltre che ad essere pagato con danaro, si occupa di questioni delicate della vita dei suoi clienti, ... anzi, nel tuo caso, ... troppo delicata per fare il furbacchione  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .

PS: intero testo: http://www.ordineavvocatitorino.it/deon/internet.htm


----------



## Old G10rg10 (26 Febbraio 2007)

Grazie Fa, è proprio quello che pensavo anch'io .... A dire il vero credevo fosse una cosa ovvia e naturale pensarla in questo modo (i fatti, per come si sono svolti, nn lasciano dubbi).
 Invece come avrai potuto notare, se hai letto i post precedenti, nn tuttti la pensano in questo modo.... sono sbalordito ...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    ... mi hanno dato del meschino, di mancanza di signorilità .... ecc. Ma dove sono capitato? molto probabilmente questo forum è frequentato solo da avvocati che vorrebbero difendere la categoria a tutti i costi nn pensando magari che elementi di questo tipo nn fanno altro che screditare un Ordine stimato e rispettato come quello degli avvocati e che dovrebbe essere al di sopra delle parti....
.. Vabbè FA ... siamo solo in due (per ora) teniamo duro....

Farò quello che mi hai detto.. l'unico dubbio è come provare la loro relazione.
Io l' l'ho scoperto per puro caso. Sono stati visti nel paese dello studio di quest'avvocato (diverso dal nostro di residenza) da una coppia di amici e figlia (compagna di classe di nostra figlia) in atteggiamenti inequivocabili. Questi, dopo aver riflettuto per parecchio tempo (da come mi dicono) hanno deciso che forse era meglio mettermi al corrente. 
Mi hanno detto però anche che molto probabilmente nn se la sentiranno di testimoniarlo proprio per il legame di amicizia che ci lega.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Febbraio 2007)

*certamente*



G10rg10 ha detto:


> Grazie Fa, è proprio quello che pensavo anch'io .... A dire il vero credevo fosse una cosa ovvia e naturale pensarla in questo modo (i fatti, per come si sono svolti, nn lasciano dubbi).
> Invece come avrai potuto notare, se hai letto i post precedenti, nn tuttti la pensano in questo modo.... sono sbalordito ...
> 
> 
> ...


..non è corretto...in quanto a perseguibile ..boh ..lo sapranno meglio gli avvocati..
Ma quel che è importante è capire perché ti interessa tanto.
Sei geloso?
Pensi di poterci ricavare qualcosa economicamente?
Pensi di poter essere in una posizione migliore per l'affidamento?
Se poni una domanda chiedendo un parere professionale ti risponde chi ne sa qualcosa...se invece vuoi parlare dei tuoi problemi affettivi rispetto alla separazione ..purtroppo siamo tutti esperti 

	
	
		
		
	


	




​


----------



## Bruja (26 Febbraio 2007)

*G10rg10*



G10rg10 ha detto:


> Grazie Fa, è proprio quello che pensavo anch'io .... A dire il vero credevo fosse una cosa ovvia e naturale pensarla in questo modo (i fatti, per come si sono svolti, nn lasciano dubbi).
> Invece come avrai potuto notare, se hai letto i post precedenti, nn tuttti la pensano in questo modo.... sono sbalordito ...
> 
> 
> ...


 
Vedi tu e Fa avreste ragione se non ci fosse una cosa che inficia tutta questa bella architettura del complotto giuridico, Fa è uno a cui la moglie ne ha fatte più di Bertoldo e l'ha lasciato "ripulito e mazziato"............. ma tu non sei causa prima della TUA scelta? Non ha chiesto tu la separazione, non hai deciso che tua moglie non era più interessante come persona con cui dividere la vita? E adesso in nome di una supposta integrità personale vai cianciando di cosa?
Parliamoci chiaro se di tua moglie ti importava non ti separavi, quindi la deduzione logica è che speri di avere, grazie a questa operazione, assolutamente arbitraria, una giudiziale anzichè una consensuale; perchè non è certo la gelosia che ti muove, e sai una cosa, se l'avvocato che cura le tue faccende fosse una donna e ti facesse gli occhi dolci, ti vorrei proprio vedere denunciarla all'ordine per tentata seduzione.
Io non dico nulla circa il fatto in sè, ma sei tu che con i tuoi presupposti sei poco credibile, come lo sono poco quei tuoi amici che se fossero davvero amici andrebbero fino in fondo. (assolutamente reprensibile mettere la figlia in mezzo a questo chiacchiericcio da comari!)
Tua moglie era in stato di separazione e l'avessero vista anche con il Papa erano fatti suoi! E poi "inequivocabili" che significa, si abbracciavano, si baciavano in pubblico? Nel paese dell'avvocato che ha moglie? Sai una cosa, io sono difficente per natuira e penso male per principio, quindi detto fra noi, come diceva qualcuno più saggio di me, spesso la gente da consigli e suggerimenti perchè non può dare cattivo esempio! 
Bruja


----------



## Old Fa. (26 Febbraio 2007)

Beh, … carissimo, come la pensano gli altri è una loro opinione, … a me sembra davvero fuori corso questa cosa, … in una pratica di separazione poi , … dubito fortemente che qualcuno possa dire il contrario. Signorilità, …. “un paio di balle” altroché

Se poi i legali vogliono farsi pubblicità e finire sui giornali come quelli che allacciano relazioni amorose con le loro assistite … in piena separazione legale con i loro ex coniugi, … beh … lasciami dubitare che vogliano farsi una simile fama.

Con l’Ordine Forense non devi provare nulla, … prima fai una telefonata informativa (esplorativa) e t’informi cosa prevede il loro codice (senza precisare niente): domanda … ed aspetta la risposta se te la danno. 5 minuti di telefono, … ti costa poco.

Qualsiasi cosa rispondano, fai un esposto all’Ordine Forense presso il Tribunale della tua zona, di 2 righe veloci e facili da leggere, ....  tipo questa: 
Sono in separazione (giudiziale o consensuale vedi tu), desidero sapere se sia corretto o conforme al codice deontologico forense che un legale abbia una relazione con la mia ex moglie.

Gli chiedi un’udienza al fine di stabilire se sia usuale questo genere di rapporti.

In sostanza con 2 righe simili non hai formulato alcuna accusa a nessuno, ... hai posto un semplice quesito (visto che come hai detto non hai modo di dimostrarlo), … il resto lo penseranno loro, … perché partiranno da soli sul tema che conosco bene, … il diritto.

Un suggerimento azzardato (molto azzardato), … se puoi, … metti in calce: copia al “giornalista” … con un nome di qualcuno che studia o fa il giornalismo, anche “freelance” (non fantasma). In questo modo catturerai molto bene la loro attenzione. Al giorno d’oggi, sanno tutti che basta anche una virgola … per alimentare i TG. E' una finta, ... ma lo sai solo tu.

PS: inutile dire che non ti conviene proprio informare o lamentarti di questa situazione con la tua ex, ... li metti solo sull'attenti e non si faranno mai beccare così


----------



## La Lupa (26 Febbraio 2007)

G10rg10 ha detto:


> Ora essendo cambiata la situazione di partenza perchè secondo te dovrei far finta che nn sia successo nulla? ... nn capisco il perchè..
> dammi una risposta!!!


Perchè non sono affari tuoi.


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Febbraio 2007)

*Giorgio..*

Sinceramente la vedo molto dura intanto perchè dovresti dimostrare la dipendenza psicologica di tua moglie da questo avvocato (non siamo in un rapporto dove tale fattore è conclamato tipo con lo psicanalista) ma se anche ci riuscissi... che ne ricaveresti?

Nel minimo lei si trova un altro avvocato (e si tiene pure quello con la consulenza praticamente aggratis!) e dimostra il tuo accanimento nei suoi confronti perchè vuoi sia la botte piena (separarti per farti i tuoi) che la moglie ubriaca (o per lo meno voler mantenere ancora il controllo sulla sua vita).

Ne val la pena? Pensi davvero che questo potrebbe indurre a far pendere il giudizio di un giudice dalla tua parte? Al massimo condannerebbe l'avvocato, non certo tua moglie, anzi, magari ti trovi anche a dover sostenere le spese per qualche seduta di analisi per lei, vista la sua fragilità indotta dalla TUA scelta di separarti.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io ci penserei moooltooo bene!!


----------



## Old Fa. (26 Febbraio 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Sinceramente la vedo molto dura intanto perchè dovresti dimostrare la dipendenza psicologica di tua moglie da questo avvocato (non siamo in un rapporto dove tale fattore è conclamato tipo con lo psicanalista) ma se anche ci riuscissi... che ne ricaveresti?
> 
> Nel minimo lei si trova un altro avvocato (e si tiene pure quello con la consulenza praticamente aggratis!) e dimostra il tuo accanimento nei suoi confronti perchè vuoi sia la botte piena (separarti per farti i tuoi) che la moglie ubriaca (o per lo meno voler mantenere ancora il controllo sulla sua vita).
> 
> ...


Scusa Trottolino, … ogni tanto ci becchiamo in contemporanea in queste storie … davvero, a me non dispiace, ma temo che tu nel finale le prendi seriamente, … non che il tema non sia sia serio, … solo che si tratta di punti di vista, … infatti, … nessuno di noi ha la sua cattedra in all’Università, … quindi prendila così, … e non farmi più faticare per una simile introduzione.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Dipendenza psicologica va bene, … ma non certo con professioni tipo psicologo o avvocato, … queste professioni toccano dal vivo delle debolezze di una persona e anche dei momenti tragici della nostra vita, … oppure ti è sembrato che il rapporto … avvocato – cliente fosse sulla stessa base di tranquillità ?

Se il suo avvocato non fosse spinto da qualche perverso gioco, e fosse amore, … il minimo che può fare è passare la pratica ad un altro legale: questo, … in questo modo, … non si capisce quale sia la sua meta. Una scopata tra un onorario e l’altro, … oppure cosa !?!

Dal momento che l’Ordine Forense proibisce sconti di sorta, … e ti assicuro che conoscono tutte le fatture dei loro associati. Non per altro, … ma si trovano in Tribunale, e conoscono tutte le udienze che ha ogni singolo avvocato, … e li controllano meglio di quello che fa la GdF. I contributi li pagano all’Ordine, non allo Stato.

Quindi, … scopata e onorario, … non credo che sarebbe una cosa molto accettabile

Ha ragione il nostro amico, … e non solo ha ragione, … ma io all’avvocato della sua bella gli infilirei arrotolato su per il culo il Codice Deontologico del suo Ordine …. E finisco senza … appunto, senza aggiungere altro

PS: ho messo poche faccine questa volta.


----------



## Old Compos mentis (26 Febbraio 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Qualcosa ho trovato carissimo, ... sono con te al 1000/10 ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sbaglio o la notizia riguarda Bruxelles???
Oh mannaggia. 
Ma che la prendiamo a fare la laurea in giurisprudenza, che studiamo a fare mattoni per 5 anni, cosa facciamo a fare master, scuola di specializzazione alle professioni legali, praticantato ed esame di stato quando basta una semplice ricerca internet fatta da un tale?!
Ti sei forse mai domandato questo?
Su internet sta scritto che al mio nome e cognome risulta una psicologa, ed io psicologa certo non sono.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Attendibilià della fonte internet.


----------



## Old Fa. (26 Febbraio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Sbaglio o la notizia riguarda Bruxelles???
> Oh mannaggia.
> Ma che la prendiamo a fare la laurea in giurisprudenza, che studiamo a fare mattoni per 5 anni, cosa facciamo a fare master, scuola di specializzazione alle professioni legali, praticantato ed esame di stato quando basta una semplice ricerca internet fatta da un tale?!
> Ti sei forse mai domandato questo?
> ...


Mi stai prendento in giro ....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Se magari tu stai studiando qualcosa, ... ti suggerisco di iniziare a leggere le cose e a maggior ragione, ... quello che quoti, ... ho messo 1000 volte il fatto che la mia ricerca è stata fatta così e subito (mezzo secondo) e su internet.

Se invece mi stai cercando basta dirlo, ... però stai attento alle cose che quoti, ... o almeno, ... leggi l'inizio  .....


----------



## Old Compos mentis (26 Febbraio 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Mi stai prendento in giro ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non ti sto prendenTO in giro (hai la stessa cadenza della mia capa capra d'ufficio), avevo ben letto la tua precisazione, ma trovavo ugualmente sconveniente che si riportasse a legittimazione della tua OPINIONE DA GIURISTA MANCATO una notizia di ben altro ordinamento.
Perché?
Perché ha la stessa coerenza del postare in risposta ad un utente che ti chiede -posso costringere mia moglie a coprirsi completamente?- un passo delle leggi islamiche legittimanti il burka!!!
Siamo in Italia e si seguono le leggi italiane! A Bruxelles devi prendere solo i cavoli!


----------



## feedback (26 Febbraio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Non ti sto prendenTO in giro (hai la stessa cadenza della mia capa capra d'ufficio), avevo ben letto la tua precisazione, ma trovavo ugualmente sconveniente che si riportasse a legittimazione della tua OPINIONE DA GIURISTA MANCATO una notizia di ben altro ordinamento.
> Perché?
> Perché ha la stessa coerenza del postare in risposta ad un utente che ti chiede -posso costringere mia moglie a coprirsi completamente?- un passo delle leggi islamiche legittimanti il burka!!!
> Siamo in Italia e si seguono le leggi italiane! A Bruxelles devi prendere solo i cavoli!


compos mentis abbassa i toni, non ti pare di stare esagerando e non solo in questo topic? mo corregge pure l'italiano


----------



## Lettrice (26 Febbraio 2007)

G10rg10 ha detto:


> Ho scoperto che l'avvocato di mia moglie (siamo in fase di separazione)e mia moglie hanno iniziato una relazione. Considerando lo stato di passività emotiva di mia moglie dovuta ad anni di crisi matrimoniale e quindi di "debolezza" secondo voi, quest'avvocato ha violato il suo codice deontologico risultanto quindi soggetto ad essere accusato al proprio Ordine?
> Grazie!!!
> Credo sia sposato anche lui... mi informer!!


MA A TE CHE CAZZO TE NE FREGA? 

Dubito ti interessi il fatto che la tua futura ex-moglie debole sia stata presa tra le grinfie dell'avvocato mannaro... solo orgoglio di uomo... dove sei passato tu non ci puo' passar nessun altro!!!

Dopo anni di crisi magari la tua futura ex-moglie ha trovato uno da spupazzarsi cosi' per riprendersi dal divorzio ma tu egoista testa di quiz le devi rovinare pure questo mascherando il tuo PURO EGOISMO come un atto di salvataggio...

Ma vai a cantare vai!!!!!


----------



## Old Fa. (26 Febbraio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Non ti sto prendenTO in giro (hai la stessa cadenza della mia capa capra d'ufficio), avevo ben letto la tua precisazione, ma trovavo ugualmente sconveniente che si riportasse a legittimazione della tua OPINIONE DA GIURISTA MANCATO una notizia di ben altro ordinamento.
> Perché?
> Perché ha la stessa coerenza del postare in risposta ad un utente che ti chiede -posso costringere mia moglie a coprirsi completamente?- un passo delle leggi islamiche legittimanti il burka!!!
> Siamo in Italia e si seguono le leggi italiane! A Bruxelles devi prendere solo i cavoli!


Fammi capire, ... abbiamo un giurista mancato (io), ... ed una giurista azzeccata ... tu ???

Non so da giurista come sei, ... ma come metafore fai davvero una pietà spaventosa  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma come ti è venuta in mente questa cosa ? Forse per recuperare il fatto che non hai letto nemmeno uno riga di quello che hai quotato  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Se leggevi meglio ed evitavi questa uscita pietosa, notavi che ho espresso si la mia opinione, ... ma ho riportato una condanna fatta da un Ordine Forense su questo tema, ... ed ho pure aggiunto che in Italia per il momento non avevo trovato niente che contemplasse questo aspetto.

Eh sì, ... adesso prova ancora ad arrampicarti sugli specchi, ... non ho affermato nulla se non dire quello che penso , ... oppure è da Giurista anche questo


----------



## Old Fa. (26 Febbraio 2007)

Caro ..... G10rg10 

Vai tranquillo ... sono ancora di più con te, ... più aumentano queste uscite ... e più risulta palese che qualcosa in questo rapporto intimo (avvocato-cliente).... è storto  

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: io sono sempre per fargli mangiare tutto Vadecum del "piccolo avvocato" ... di merda


----------



## Old Compos mentis (26 Febbraio 2007)

Ma no, tu mi sopravvaluti. Non sono mica unadiquellechetisiattaccaallepallecomeuncihuahuafinchénondicichehoragione. Lo so da me che ho ragione. Accetto di parlare con chi ne sa quanto e più di me riguardo a questioni tecniche.
Della pasta e fagioli invece possiamo parlare tranquillamente.
Buon pomeriggio Fa.

Al Feednonsobenecosa, tranquillo, era una querelle tragicomica, non certo offensiva. Lo è diventata nella ultima risposta di Fa e non ho potuto tirarmi indietro dal replicare.


----------



## Old Fa. (26 Febbraio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Ma no, tu mi sopravvaluti. Non sono mica unadiquellechetisiattaccaallepallecomeuncihuahuafinchénondicichehoragione. Lo so da me che ho ragione. Accetto di parlare con chi ne sa quanto e più di me riguardo a questioni tecniche.
> Della pasta e fagioli invece possiamo parlare tranquillamente.
> Buon pomeriggio Fa.
> 
> Al Feednonsobenecosa, tranquillo, era una querelle tragicomica, non certo offensiva. Lo è diventata nella ultima risposta di Fa e non ho potuto tirarmi indietro dal replicare.


Eh no carissima ... non ne vieni fuori con supercalifragilisti .... ecc ecc  

	
	
		
		
	


	





La cosa che potrebbe sorprenderti invece, ... è che un cazzone come me finisce per saperne quanto quei coglioni con la testa sui libri a botte di milioni di onorari; nessuna capacità particolare o acutezza di sorta. Mi sono comprato quello che usano loro, ... una questione di prezzo


----------



## leone (26 Febbraio 2007)

Non capisco perchè tutto questo accanimento!!!!Anche io effettivamente non capisco cosa possa interessarti se tua moglie se la fà con l'avvocato,con il salumiere o con lo spazzino,la sua vita penso non ti debba piu riguardare,casualità ha una storia con l'avvocato e allora?Però non capisco neanche l'accanimento di alcuni utenti....ognuno ha le sue opinioni,se questo exmarito pensa che deontologicamente ed eticamente questo avvocato sia scorretto,che male fà?io non ci trovo nulla di male che un medico,avvocato,o salumieri si scopi la propria cliente,ma se qualcuno la pensa diversamente, rispetto il parere altrui!!perchè questa aggressività????


----------



## La Lupa (26 Febbraio 2007)

E' lunedì Leo.


----------



## Old Fa. (26 Febbraio 2007)

leone ha detto:


> Non capisco perchè tutto questo accanimento!!!!Anche io effettivamente non capisco cosa possa interessarti se tua moglie se la fà con l'avvocato,con il salumiere o con lo spazzino,la sua vita penso non ti debba piu riguardare,casualità ha una storia con l'avvocato e allora?Però non capisco neanche l'accanimento di alcuni utenti....ognuno ha le sue opinioni,se questo exmarito pensa che deontologicamente ed eticamente questo avvocato sia scorretto,che male fà?io non ci trovo nulla di male che un medico,avvocato,o salumieri si scopi la propria cliente,ma se qualcuno la pensa diversamente, rispetto il parere altrui!!perchè questa aggressività????


Ciao leone ... come stai ?

Vedi, qui ci si ostina davvero a non capire: L'AVVOCATO ...................NON E' IL SALUMIERE, IL PANETTIERE O LO SPAZZINO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ma porca ............... ci siete mai stati dall'avvocato per una questione oppure state tutti a decantare il limoncello ..... ?????????

PS: ok, ... la prossima volta vedo di farvi un ... disegnino


----------



## leone (26 Febbraio 2007)

Fà io ho capito dove vuoi arrivare è posso esser in parte d'accordo!!!ma allora anche lo psicologo che si scopa la paziente...anche il dottore...non dimentichimoci che siam sempre persone,con le nostre debolezze!!!!Un avvocato non smette di esser anche uomo....cosi come un infermiera!!!Poi se non hai simpatia per gli avvocati ok!!!Anche io non li ho in simpatia...ma non demoniziamoli!!!


----------



## Old Fa. (26 Febbraio 2007)

leone ha detto:


> Fà io ho capito dove vuoi arrivare è posso esser in parte d'accordo!!!ma allora anche lo psicologo che si scopa la paziente...anche il dottore...non dimentichimoci che siam sempre persone,con le nostre debolezze!!!!Un avvocato non smette di esser anche uomo....cosi come un infermiera!!!Poi se non hai simpatia per gli avvocati ok!!!Anche io non li ho in simpatia...ma non demoniziamoli!!!


Carissimo, ... l'hai detto tu adesso: ... lo psicologo si scopa la paziente   

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sono radiati dall'albo se si viene a sapere, ... perchè è logico che ti consegni da questi .... professionisti in caso di necessità, ... e non spontaneamente perchè ti va di fare 2 chiacchiere.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





A meno che, ... tu non frequenti i legali e li paghi, ... per passare una serata in compagnia.

Sono professioni legate a problemi, ... come legale contempli anche problemi psicologici dal momento che non vai dall'avvocato per fare festa.

Non ci sono mire o scopi in questi post, ... semplicemente, ... trovo assurdo scoprire che molta gente sia convinta di andare dai legali solo per fare conversazione, ... e quindi, senza un vero bisogno di aiuto.


----------



## leone (26 Febbraio 2007)

Fà mi trovi d'accordo ma spiegami una cosa:vado dal mio medico curante che è donna...mi prescrive delle cure....e magari fra noi scatta qualcosa che va oltre il rapporto professionale!!!!Mi dici perche fuori lo studio a casa mia o sua non potrei andarci a letto???Cmq io sto bene ed è sempre piacevole leggerti ciao fà!!!


----------



## Old Fa. (26 Febbraio 2007)

leone ha detto:


> Fà mi trovi d'accordo ma spiegami una cosa:vado dal mio medico curante che è donna...mi prescrive delle cure....e magari fra noi scatta qualcosa che va oltre il rapporto professionale!!!!Mi dici perche fuori lo studio a casa mia o sua non potrei andarci a letto???Cmq io sto bene ed è sempre piacevole leggerti ciao fà!!!


Non ci siamo ancora ....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Se vai a farti le tue curette personali ecc ecc dalla tua The Doctor, ...  chi se ne frega se ti va di trasferirti a casa sua, ... ma qui l'avvocato si deve curare ... DELLE TUE FINANZE, ... cioè, ... DELLE LORO ALLA FINE.

Oppure dimmi, ... se devi separarti, ... da 1 a 10, ... su quale nummero ti trovi perchè l'antagonista giuridico sia, ..................  il nuovo ragazzo della tua ex moglie ???

Ti piacerebbe trovarti in Tribunale mentre in nuovo "saltatore" della tua ex, ... ti fa le pulci sul mantenimento ????

Ma daiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## leone (26 Febbraio 2007)

Ok il conflitto di interessi è evidente...ma in termini pratici cosa cambia fà?La società è un continuo confliito di interesse...


----------



## Tr@deUp (26 Febbraio 2007)

feedback ha detto:


> compos mentis abbassa i toni, non ti pare di stare esagerando e non solo in questo topic? mo corregge pure l'italiano


Quoto.

*Umiltà*

Sbaglio o pochissimo tempo fa sbandieravi che avevi appena dato il tuo *primo* esame nonostante il lavoro, l'amore e gli altri impegni? Avrai dato il secondo o forse il terzo ad oggi con i nuovi ordinamenti universitari. Bene, complimenti vivissimi ma sii più umile.
L'umiltà è ciò che ti manca. 
E lo si legge da altre tue perle di saggezza colte qua e là: tipiche sono le tue valutazioni sulla validità e sulla capacità dei tuoi colleghi di lavoro, tipo il definire "capra" il tuo capo (o donna che sia). Altro segno di presunzione e quindi, mancanza d'umiltà.

Hai voglia ancora prima di sparare e citare sentenze. 
Dopo tutto hai fatto la stessa cosa che ha fatto Fa. 
Una ricerca ed un copia incolla.

Fa avrà pure citato qualcosa non attinente alla giurisprudenza italiana e quindi inutile sforzo ma resta il fatto che, legge o non legge, c'è qualcosa di poco professionale e deontologicamente scorretto in quanto ho letto.
Indubbio che a Giorgio possa rodere (_rodere_ humanum est) ma consenziente o meno, c***i loro o meno, ciò che si è instaurato tra il legale della ex moglie e quest'ultima è a dir poco disarmante, come ha umanamente osservato Fa.

*A proposito delle correzioni dell'italiano ben vengano, ma se poste con umiltà* _e sempre che non siano poste da chi, come lei, corregge 'addebito' ma poi scrive UN SOLO 'b' assegnando genere maschile a parole quali 'consonante' o 'lettera'_


----------



## Old Fa. (26 Febbraio 2007)

leone ha detto:


> Ok il conflitto di interessi è evidente...ma in termini pratici cosa cambia fà?La società è un continuo confliito di interesse...


Ma credo si possa accettare tutto, ... tranne che il nuovo compagno della nostra ex moglie venga in Tribunale a scassare i coglioni in prima persona.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Perchè io evito tutto e non mi può capitare niente di simile, ... ma se dovessi essere confrontato per forza ad una cosa di questo genere, ... prima chiamo i Carabinieri di guardia all'entrata .... e poi inizio a spazzare l'aula del Tribunale, ... Giudici inclusi.

Nooo, non riuscirei a non andare fuori di melone davanti a questo  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma vuoi scherzare !?! Un affronto simile è meglio davvero che non mi ci trovi proprio dentro.


----------



## MariLea (26 Febbraio 2007)

*Fa.*

forse ti è sfuggito che G10rg10 ha scritto che di sua moglie non gliene importa e che ha voluto lui la separazione, una separazione consensuale con tutto già accordato tra le parti.
Adesso tutte queste uscite di melone mi sembrano veramente fuori luogo.


----------



## Old Fa. (26 Febbraio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> forse ti è sfuggito che G10rg10 ha scritto che di sua moglie non gliene importa e che ha voluto lui la separazione, una separazione consensuale con tutto già accordato tra le parti.
> Adesso tutte queste uscite di melone mi sembrano veramente fuori luogo.


 
Adesso basta .....   

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non mi è sfuggito proprio un bel nulla da questo post, ... comunque, ... ci rinuncio e continuate da soli, ... mi sono scassato; se a voi va bene trovarvi  la nuova bella del vostro ex , .... avvocatessa in Tribunale che fa giochi giuridici con voi, ... bene, ... meglio per voi.


----------



## MariLea (26 Febbraio 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Adesso basta .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


il fatto che ti sei scassato ci dispiace, i tuoi modi invece sono deliziosi 

	
	
		
		
	


	




a parte questo, che giochi ci sia da fare in una consensuale con accordi già stabiliti ed accettati dalle parti, lo saprai solo tu che ti sei comprato il codice civile alla faccia degli avvocati giocherelloni....


----------



## Old Fa. (26 Febbraio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> il fatto che ti sei scassato ci dispiace, i tuoi modi invece sono deliziosi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Diciamo che i DVD che mi sono comprato non si limitano esattamente al Codice Civile, ... ho tutti i codici in banca dati, le Sentenze integrali dal 1974, Penale, Civile la Giurisprudenza, ... e anche tutto il resto che non so cosa sia, ... dai Codici marittimi a quello militare ... senza dire altro perchè mi perdo da solo: Però, ... ho gli stessi strumenti di quei bastardi (in senso bonario ... circa, ... solo per smorzare lo dico).

PS: comunque, nel corso dei 5 anni che mi aggiorno ecc ed utilizzo questo strumento, ... mi dispiace dirlo (invece no) , ... ma non sembrano molto studiosi questi avvocati.


----------



## Bruja (26 Febbraio 2007)

*Va bene*

Accettiamo le rimostranze del signor G.P
Parte la denuncia all'ordine, l'avvocato presa coscienza si ritira dalla causa, la moglie nomina un altro avvocato. 
Il nuovo avvocato cura gli interessi della signora come farebbe qualunque altro, la signora frequenta lo stesso il primo avvocato per fatti suoi, e la cifra che il sig. G dovrà sborsare sarà esattamente la stessa che avrebbe sborsato col primo perchè è il giudice che la stabilisce e non l'avvocato, che può solo proporre. 
Altra cosa: circa l'ordine degli avvocati, cosa ci fa credere che insorgerebbe contro una storia di letto per una cliente in fase di separazione non per sua scelta? Forse se non avranno gatte da pelare deontologiche di ordine più pregnante in corso può essere che prestino attenzione........?!
Non sò e non mi interessa preoccuparmi se il fattore denaro sia la sola preoccupazione del sig. G, ma posta che sia solo quella, se riuscirà a pagare il meno possibile grazie ad un avvocato super partes per la separazione che lui ha chiesto, immagino sarà in pace con sè stesso e con il mondo!
E poichè a lui NON interessa altro possiamo sperare che la questione verrà chiusa con soddisfazionew reciproca..........  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Fa. (26 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> .... ...Il nuovo avvocato cura gli interessi della signora come farebbe qualunque altro, .....Bruja


No Bruja, ... non è esatto !!!!!!!!

Il nuovo avvocato curerebbe la sua cliente come un avvocato cura i suoi assistiti, ... è diverso che trovarsi in Tribunale quello che si scopa la tua ex mentre chiede cosa dovresti pagare di alimenti a questa (perdonami carissimo ma qui se non si arriva a parlare così ... sono ancora su Marte a cercare l'acqua) ...... o trovare un accordo bonario trai coniugi.

Dai Bruja, ... che speranze ha una separazione fatta in questo modo, ... per non finire in una separazione giudiziaria ? Il nuovo tipo della tua ex moglie che chiede gli alimenti ......  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















PS: una batosta economica per il nostro amico "proponitore della storia". Oltre che una pazienza spropositata al suo carattere.


----------



## Bruja (26 Febbraio 2007)

*Oddio*



Fa. ha detto:


> No Bruja, ... non è esatto !!!!!!!!
> 
> Il nuovo avvocato curerebbe la sua cliente come un avvocato cura i suoi assistiti, ... è diverso che trovarsi in Tribunale quello che si scopa la tua ex mentre chiede cosa dovresti pagare di alimenti a questa (perdonami carissimo ma qui se non si arriva a parlare così ... sono ancora su Marte a cercare l'acqua) ...... o trovare un accordo bonario trai coniugi.
> 
> ...


 
Come corri....il nuovo tipo, se va bene questo sta semplicemente sfruttando la situazione perchè la signora è disponibile e, se non sbaglio lui avendo famiglia dubito sia interessato ad altro che a queste effusioni......... comunque Fa inutile girare attorno al palo, l'ho detto, lei cambia avvocato appena lui insorge con queste faccende, e nulla vieta che sia una persona che presenta òl'istanza pari pari alla prima che, magari, era semplicemente corretta. Inoltre è sempre il giudice a stabilire cosa sia equo.......   
Cerchiamo di intendersi, se questa signora si prendeva un avvocato donna che lo pelkava vivo lo stesso e scopava con qualcun altro siamo davvero certi che cambioava la suonata!
Io visto che era lui a volersi separare avrei preso per principio una donna.......... per solidarietà e sta trabnquillo che lo volevo vedere a denunciare il conflitto di interessi per ragioni di femminismo.  La verità è che a volte "anche le pulci hanno la tosse".........
La tua situazionè l'ho descritta a tempo debito e non è parificabile, ma ripeto anche lui avesse ragione, non è che possa fare una denuncia sulle dicerie.......... e di chi poi dei SUOI amici che NOn credo verrebbero a firmare la denuncia............  capisci che se anche lui avesse delle ragioni, sarebbe comunque  tempo perso.  Inoltre credo che fra le ragioni ci sia anche un po' di tigna, perchè ovvio che non si aspettava che sua moglie, messa da parte con tanta trascuratezza, interessasse o si consolasse con tanta celerità.  Hai visto mai che le avesse fatto un favore che lei aspettava da tempo?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Compos mentis (26 Febbraio 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Eh no carissima ... non ne vieni fuori con supercalifragilisti .... ecc ecc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E tu ritieni che "comprato lo strumento" (i dvd contenenti tutti i codici e giurisprudenza) te ne deriva un mestiere?
Allora domani comprerò il kit del piccolo chimico ed, a fronte della mia cultura di polizieschi, mi arrogherò in questo forum ed altrove la pretesa di essere tanto valida quanto un agente del RIS!
Un codice non fa l'avvocato. Tant'è vero che in aula di tribunale, nelle memorie, non ti si chiede di esporre quale tra i tanti articoli del codice attinente la materia sia applicabile alla fattispecie concreta, quanto piuttosto finezza mentale di ragionamento nel cercare soluzioni che garantiscano lo scopo, la tutela degli interessi del tuo assistito.

Per il resto, non ritengo di dover spendere ulteriore tempo per replicare a palesi prese di posizione. Si era partiti da un gioco, si è finito per sindacare le mie capacità e la mia pseudo carenza di umiltà. Vorrei sapere questo gran signore chi è e cosa fa per potersi permettere di salire in cattedra e giudicare la mia persona per aver letto tre post ed avendone colto tra l'altro anche notizie errata viste la inaccurata interpretazione ( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   l'esame non era il primo della carriera, ma primo dell'anno accademico, e primo a seguito di un pessimo periodo). Mi manca umiltà? E a questo signore cos'è che manca? E soprattutto da chi è stato mai interpellato? E ricordando vagamente poi gli scritti dello stesso, mi viene ben da pensare alle grandi doti di cui si fa portatore!

Eviterò accuratamente di leggere altre risposte qui, avendo già per troppo monopolizzato questo spazio con questa stupida querelle che ci vede protagonisti. Se chiarimenti si vogliono, facciamolo in privato, almeno per rispetto a chi ha aperto questo thread e parlava di tutt'altra faccenda. Grazie.


----------



## Old Fa. (26 Febbraio 2007)

Vabbè ragazze, ... anch'io ho un limite.

Non posso continuare a rispondere a tutte in questo modo, ... non mi voglio far succhiare la vita da voi, ... se mai la butto via io.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Se l'autore di questo post interviene bene, ... se no io sono allo stremo


----------



## Old fun (26 Febbraio 2007)

*avvocato*



Fa. ha detto:


> Vabbè ragazze, ... anch'io ho un limite.
> 
> Non posso continuare a rispondere a tutte in questo modo, ... non mi voglio far succhiare la vita da voi, ... se mai la butto via io.
> 
> ...


 
Scusa, Fa ma non mi è chiara una cosa, per quanto ne so io in una separazione consensuale i coniugi con la mediazione di un avvocato si accordano su tutte o quasi le formalità e poi davanti al giudice ratificano il tutto o no??? E quindi se al nostro amico nn sta bene questo avvocato ne parla con il coniuge e lo cambia........E se la coniuge non è d'accordo se ne trova uno lui che difenda i suoi interessi....Mi pare abbastanza semplice....poi se sia deontologico o no, questo mi pare meno importante......qui si parla di separazione e di quello che ne consegue


----------



## Bruja (26 Febbraio 2007)

*Fun*



fun ha detto:


> Scusa, Fa ma non mi è chiara una cosa, per quanto ne so io in una separazione consensuale i coniugi con la mediazione di un avvocato si accordano su tutte o quasi le formalità e poi davanti al giudice ratificano il tutto o no???


 
Anima vaga e candida, e se questo scherzetto permettesse a lui una giudiziale o di puntare i piedi e non "consensualeggiare" ????!!!!  E' più chiaro così ??? 
Bruja


----------



## Old fun (26 Febbraio 2007)

*Giudiziale*



Bruja ha detto:


> Anima vaga e candida, e se questo scherzetto permettesse a lui una giudiziale o di puntare i piedi e non "consensualeggiare" ????!!!! E' più chiaro così ???
> Bruja


 
E che ci fa con una giudiziale, con quello che costa poi, mi pare che se il discorso verte sulla vil moneta la giudiziaria, non sia consigliabile e poi è lunga e alla lunga le peggior cose usciranno allo scoperto, sicuro che nessuno abbia scheletri negli armadi???


----------



## Bruja (26 Febbraio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> E che ci fa con una giudiziale, con quello che costa poi, mi pare che se il discorso verte sulla vil moneta la giudiziaria, non sia consigliabile e poi è lunga e alla lunga le peggior cose usciranno allo scoperto, sicuro che nessuno abbia scheletri negli armadi???


Guarda che è esattamente quello che andiamo dicendo da un pezzo.............. lasciare perdere. Questa è una di quelle questioni dove come ti muovi fai casini........che gliene verrebbe?
Bruja


----------



## Old Fa. (26 Febbraio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> Scusa, Fa ma non mi è chiara una cosa, per quanto ne so io in una separazione consensuale i coniugi con la mediazione di un avvocato si accordano su tutte o quasi le formalità e poi davanti al giudice ratificano il tutto o no??? ....


Quello che hai finito di dire si chiama: Separazione Consensuale

Una coppia in separazione non è facile ed è un miracolo se arriva a questo, ... comunque, su questo tema sono esaurito : probabile che sia uno dei pochi a vedere l'avvocato "saltatore" .... come un pezzo di merda.


----------



## Tr@deUp (28 Febbraio 2007)

*A proposito di deontologia e strane sentenze *

*Se il marito scopre di essere tradito, può svergognare la moglie pubblicamente anche insultandola in maniera pesante. A stabilirlo è una sentenza della Quinta sezione penale della Cassazione che ha accolto il ricorso di un uomo di Salerno. *

Questi aveva inviato ai colleghi della donna stralci scabrosi del diario di lei, dove si raccontava della relazione con il cognato, accompagnati da una lettera di insulti. 
Secondo la suprema Corte, la reazione non è punibile anche se avviene a scoppio ritardato in quanto va considerato "l'accecamento dello stato d'ira provocato dal fatto ingiusto altrui" che non è detto "si esaurisca in un'azione istantanea".

Michelangelo F., 52enne, aveva scoperto leggendo i diari della moglie, che questa lo tradiva con il cognato. A quel punto aveva iniziato a selezionare "meticolosamente" i passaggi "più scabrosi", che attestavano la relazione, e li aveva spediti, insieme a una missiva in cui scriveva che la moglie Maria era "una grande tr..." a sedici professori dell'Università di Salerno dove lavorava la moglie. 

Per questa sua azione ingiuriosa, l'uomo era stato condannato ad otto mesi di reclusione per diffamazione, ingiuria e minaccia, oltre al risarcimento danni della consorte dal Tribunale di Avellino, gennaio 2005. Pena ridotta dalla Corte d'appello di Napoli, nel febbraio 2006, che riconosceva la sola diffamazione. E adesso la Cassazione ha messo la parola fine annullando la condanna per essere l'uomo non punibile il relazione all'art. 599, secondo comma, del codice penale.


----------



## Tr@deUp (28 Febbraio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> E tu ritieni che "comprato lo strumento" (i dvd contenenti tutti i codici e giurisprudenza) te ne deriva un mestiere?
> Allora domani comprerò il kit del piccolo chimico ed, a fronte della mia cultura di polizieschi, mi arrogherò in questo forum ed altrove la pretesa di essere tanto valida quanto un agente del RIS!
> Un codice non fa l'avvocato. Tant'è vero che in aula di tribunale, nelle memorie, non ti si chiede di esporre quale tra i tanti articoli del codice attinente la materia sia applicabile alla fattispecie concreta, quanto piuttosto finezza mentale di ragionamento nel cercare soluzioni che garantiscano lo scopo, la tutela degli interessi del tuo assistito.
> Per il resto, non ritengo di dover spendere ulteriore tempo per replicare a palesi prese di posizione. Si era partiti da un gioco, si è finito per sindacare le mie capacità e la mia pseudo carenza di umiltà. Vorrei sapere questo gran signore chi è e cosa fa per potersi permettere di salire in cattedra e giudicare la mia persona per aver letto tre post ed avendone colto tra l'altro anche notizie errata viste la inaccurata interpretazione (
> ...


E no! Al tempo! C'è una gran bella differenza!!! La stessa, abissale, differenza che passa tra fisica e metafisica, tra fatti e chiacchiere.
Possedere un minimo di comprendonio ed una padronanza della lingua italiana nel leggere pagine di giurisprudenza, articoli dei quattro codici è sufficiente a capirne l'ambito generico di applicazione. Dopo tutto chi va da un legale a chiedere lumi od ottenere risposte capisce perfettamente ciò di cui sta parlando.
Le stesse qualità non servono invece ad un accidente per confrontarsi, vuoi anche da _dilettanti_ o semplici appassionati per anche solo parlare, citando il tuo esempio fra i mille, di chimica.
Se cito, a caso, un articolo del CP, per esempio
_*Art. 23 *Reclusione _
_La pena della reclusione si estende da quindici giorni a ventiquattro anni, ed e' scontata in uno degli stabilimenti a cio' destinati, con l'obbligo del lavoro e con l'isolamento notturno. _
_Il condannato alla reclusione, che ha scontato almeno un anno della pena, puo' essere ammesso al lavoro all'aperto. _
_Sono applicabili alla pena della reclusione le disposizioni degli ultimi due capoversi dell'articolo precedente._
E' tutto chiarissimo! Che c'è da capire? E' palese! Per tutti.

Se invece cito, a caso, *l'equazione di Schroedinger* che da sola, con 4 valori, spiega tutto (dalla meccanica tradizionale, alla quantistica, le leggi di Keplero, la gravitazione di Newton e chi più ne ha più ne metta) hai voglia a spiegare!!! Se avessi tempo per farlo ci mettereste un'eternità a capirlo. Ma mica perché siete stupidi: semplicemente non avete il bagaglio necessario per capirlo e potreste capirlo solo per esempio che spesso non aderiscono che men che minimamente alla realtà.

Capito la differenza?



Per quanto riguarda le mancate repliche non m'è sembrato tanto giocoso il tuo prendere posizione nei confronti di taluni fino ad attaccarti all'uso improprio della lingua italiana.
E non vale dirlo dopo il famoso "stavo scherzando": si premette prima, in genere.
E chiedere umiltà non è offensivo. La mia professoressa di lettere della *Ia media* ci diceva di girarci la lingua in bocca almeno 10 volte prima di parlare! 

E per restare in tema ti risparmio cosa disse il mio professore di chimica all'università ad un ragazzo che stava andando male all'esame, suggerendogli di cambiare facoltà e motivandone i motivi...

Astenersi dal replicare quando se ne hanno le possibilità è un altro di quei segni che interpreto come _rosicamento_

PS) le emoticon a disposizione sono eccessivamente ridicole per esprimere il mio pensiero, questo è il motivo per cui non ne metto.


----------



## Old Fa. (28 Febbraio 2007)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> *Se il marito scopre di essere tradito, può svergognare la moglie pubblicamente anche insultandola in maniera pesante. A stabilirlo è una sentenza della Quinta sezione penale della Cassazione che ha accolto il ricorso di un uomo di Salerno. *
> 
> Questi aveva inviato ai colleghi della donna stralci scabrosi del diario di lei, dove si raccontava della relazione con il cognato, accompagnati da una lettera di insulti.
> Secondo la suprema Corte, la reazione non è punibile anche se avviene a scoppio ritardato in quanto va considerato "l'accecamento dello stato d'ira provocato dal fatto ingiusto altrui" che non è detto "si esaurisca in un'azione istantanea".
> ...


L'ho letta anch'io la sentenza ....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Però questa non serve a molto, ... visto che al limite ti risparmi la galera, ... ma in sede di separazione, ... prendi tanti di quei calci nel culo come tradito, ... che mi sembra logico poter avere la possibilità di sbottare diversamente  

	
	
		
		
	


	









E' automatico che se anche tua moglie ti mette 100 corna in testa, ... nel finale: perdi la casa, perdi i figli ... e sei pure costretto a mantenerla se non dimostri a fatti (tutti i mezzi sono illegali e quindi non ricevibili in Tribunale), ... che sei stato cornificato.

In sostanza, ... l'unica cosa buona è che nello sfogo ... non sei punibili ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Febbraio 2007)

*mah...*

Mi sembra difficile commentare delle sentenze non conoscendo le situazioni specifiche che le hanno motivate..
Un comportamento assurdo come quello del caso può essere giustificato dall'offesa grave subita (il cognato...) e alla pubblicità che ha avuto la cosa ...
Io non mi sentirei di dare nessuna interpretazio o estensione


----------



## Old Fa. (28 Febbraio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi sembra difficile commentare delle sentenze non conoscendo le situazioni specifiche che le hanno motivate..
> Un comportamento assurdo come quello del caso può essere giustificato dall'offesa grave subita (il cognato...) e alla pubblicità che ha avuto la cosa ...
> Io non mi sentirei di dare nessuna interpretazio o estensione


Non facciamo i legali consumati, ... se tutto dovesse avere sia la Giurisprudenza che in automatico la conoscenza precisa delle motivazioni per ogni cosa, ... non esisterebbero nemmeno le sentenze di massima, ... ed ogni situazione sarebbe un caso a sè.

Si vedrà se questa sentenza entrerà nella giurisprudenza, ... sino ad allora, ... lasciateci sognare


----------



## Non registrato2 (25 Aprile 2007)

Grande Fa!!
mi sono molto divertito a leggere i tuoi post.


----------



## Bruja (25 Aprile 2007)

*Quasi fuori tema...*

Non entro nel problema giuridico nè in quello morale, ma di una cosa son o certa, fra 5 anni nessuno ricorderà il marito cornuto, ma tutti ricorderanno la "disinvoltura comportamentale della signora".  E' vero che ogggi conta poco, ma in parecchi ambienti conta soprattutto per la facciata, magari ipocrita, ma sempre facciata è, ed una volta bruciata la reputazione, per i "chiacchieroni" la signora in questione sarà sempre "quella zoccola di quel fattaccio....".
Agli uomini importerà poco, anzi.....  ma socialmente la penalizzazione sarà pesante!
Bruja


----------



## Old DITBAN26 (26 Aprile 2007)

siediti sulla riva del fiume..
è dura aspettare, ..ma prima o poi passa....

mentre aspetti, qualche figura curiosa, vedendoti li, solo ti si avvicinerà..

ti auguro tanta forza..


----------

